# المحركات ثنائية الشوط



## أبو مقداد (8 يونيو 2006)

إخواني المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أرجو منكم مساعدتي في معرفة معنى مصطلح محركات ثنائية الشوط
وهل هناك محركات أحادية الشوط
وماهي المحركات ثنائية الشوط
وما هي أسماء أو معاني هذه المصطلحات باللغة الانكليزية
وهناك محركات مثل محركات الدراجات النارية والتي ليس لها دارة تبريد بالزيت بل يوضع الزيت مع الوقود ( البنزين أو الغازولين)
أرجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dragoon1766 (10 يونيو 2006)

two stroke engine using in marine side in general cargo ship , and the two sroke engine call by this becuose there two effective strokes the power and the exh. and it may by have an exh valve , and some times there some air ports and exh port ,should be turbocharger or a pump


----------



## زياد ياسر اسعد (11 يونيو 2006)

من : زياد ياسر
تسمى محركات ثنائية لأن ألشواط ألأربعة ( السحب - الضغط - القوة - العادم ) تتم بشوطين للمكبس أي بحركة المكبس من النقطة الميتة العليا الى النقطة الميتة السفلى ( وهذا يعتبر شوط ) ومن النقطة الميتة السفلى الى النقطة الميتة العليا ( وهذا يعتبر شوط ) وبهذا يكون عمود المرفق دار دورة واحدة كاملة ( أي 360 درجة )


----------



## أبو مقداد (11 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لكم يا اخوان ولكنني مازلت بحاجة لمزيد من التفصيل في الفرق بين ثنائية الشوط ورباعية الشوط وخاصة من الناحية التزييتية


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (14 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوي ابو المقداد اما بالنسيه الى محرك ثنائي الاشواط فيسمى two stroke engine وهو يقوم بعمليه الاشواط الاربعه في خلال لفه واحده من عمود المرفق
اما رباعي الاشواط فيقوم بلفتين من عمود المرفق
وهذا الفلاش لمحرك ثنائي الاشواط ورباعي الاشواط


----------



## أبو مقداد (20 يونيو 2006)

شكراً للجميع وخاصة للأخ بوعبد العزيز


----------



## حسين الشاوري (20 يونيو 2006)

*الفرق بين محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ثنائية الاشواط ورباعية الاشواط*

[mark="0000ff"]الفرق بين محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ثنائية الاشواط ورباعية الاشواط[/mark]​


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (21 يونيو 2006)

العفو اخوي ابو مقداد هذا اقل الواجب
اما اخي حسين فانه يوجد في هذا الملف الموجود في المرفقات فلاش عن محرك رباعي اشواك وثنائي الاشواط


----------



## حسين الشاوري (21 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا اخي عبدالعزيز*

 شكرا اخي عبدالعزيز

 كنت في عجلة من امري ولم استطيع اكمال الموضوع صدقنا ؟

 والمعني هو مثل ما جاء في الفلاشات ؟ شكرا لك ولكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## وليدينهو (22 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي عبدالعزيز


----------



## ابو علي2 (23 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كلام ممتاز عن المحركات الثنائية الشوط
على العموم يعتبر المحرك الثنائي الشوط من افضل المحركات حيث يعطي شوط قدرة لكل لفه من لفات عمود المرفق "الكرنك " وافضل المحركات التي تعمل بوقود الديزل وتستخدم في محركات مولدات الكهرباء التي تعمل لفترات طويلة وكذلك القطارات والسفن العملاقة وقد تكون ذات صمامات او بدون صمامات وغالبا ما تستخدم صمامات خروج الغازات العادم فقط وهي سهلة الصيانة ولا تحتاج الى نظافة دقيقة مثل المحركات رباعية الاشواط ويسحب الهواء من فتحات بجانب الاسطوانة يتحكم في فتحها حركة المكبس ويتم ضخ الهواء بواسطة نافخ للهواء او شاحن توربيني . وتتم الدورة الرباعية في لفة واحد من لفات عمود المرفق حيث حركة المكبس تتحكم في خروج ودخول الشحنة وشوط الضغط والقدرة 
هذا بشكل سريع واي استفسار نحن في الخدمة ابو علي 2 مهندس محركات ومركبات


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (23 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لا شكر على واجب اخواني ماسويت الا الواجب 
اخوي ابو علي اعتقد ان من اكبر عيوب انه
*استهلاك للوقود 
*واستهلاك للزيت 
*تحميل حراري كبير
*يحتوي العادم على مكونات ضاره كثيره
*قدره على الكبح قليله في المنحدرات


----------



## الفرعون العاشق (25 يونيو 2006)

الفرق بين المحركات الرباعيه والثنائيه هو ان المحرك يقوم بالشوط الفعال في لفتين لعمود المرفق انا الثنائي في لفه واحد ويستخدم المحرك الثنائي في البحر دائما مثل محركاتالاوت بورد وهي التي تحتوي علي فتحات بدلا من الصمامات


----------



## eng_jaguar (28 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع لم ياخذ حقه


----------



## ابو علي2 (29 يونيو 2006)

تكملة لما سبق 
المحرك رباعي الاشواط المتعارف عليه والمستخدم في معظم السيارات الصغيرة يرمز له 4s
المحركات ثنائية الشوط تستخدم بشكل خاص في الموترسيكل والمحركات البحرية والقطارات والشاحنات يرمز لها 2s
stroke تعني شوط 
والشوط هو المسافة التي يقطعها المكبس من النقطة الميته العليا (tdc) الى النقطة الميته السفلى (bdc) 
tdc تعني top -dead -center
bdc تعني bottom -dead -center
والنقطة الميته العليا هي اعلى نقطة يصل اليها المكبس اثناء تحركه في الاسطوانة
النقطةة الميته السفلى هي ادنى نقطة يصل اليها المكبس في اسفل الاسطوانة وتقاس عند حافة المكبس العليا 
وهناك علاقة بين طول الشوط ونصف قطر عمود المرفق حيث طول الشوط = ضعفين طول نصف قطر عمود المرفق L=2a
حيث a تعني نصف القطر العمود وL تعني طول الشوط
وللحديث بقية


----------



## ابو علي2 (29 يونيو 2006)

نتابع ماقبله 
وهنا نوضح الفرق بين محرك الثنائي الدورة والرباعي الدورة 
اولاً بالنسبة للاجزاء هي متشابهة الى حداً كبير حيث هناك مكبس واسطوانة وعمود مرفق وعمود حدبات وصمامات ورأس اسطوانات في كلا المحركين ودورة تزييت ودورة تبريد 
ثانياً طريقة العمل :
في المحرك رباعي الاشواط هناك لفتين لعمود المرفق ولفة واحدة لعمود الحدبات واثناء دوران عمود المرفق لفتين ينتج لناء المكبس اربع اشواط وهي 
1- شوط السحب : يتحرك المكبس فيها من tdc الى النقطة bdc ويكون صمام السحب خلالها مفتوح من بداية النزول الى قبل الوصول الى النقطة السفلى يسحب خلالها الهواء بالنسبة لمحرك الديزل ويسحب الهواء والوقود بالنسبة لمحرك البنزين 
2- شوط الضغط : يبداء هذا الشوط من نهاية شوط السحب اي بعد وصول المكبس النقطة الميته السفلى bdc صاعداً الى اعلى ويكون صمام السحب والعادم مغلقين فيضغط المكبس الشحن الموجودة في اعلى المكبس رافعا الضغط في حدود تعتمد على حجم ونوع المحرك 
حيث محركات البنزين تكون من 9الى 12 لمحركات السيارات اما المحركات الصغيرة مثل الموترسيكل تكون من 6 الى 11 
ومحركات الديزل تكون مختلفة حيث مع كبر المحرك تكون نسبة الانضغاط اقل 
محركات السيارات من 17 الى 23 
محركات الشاحنات من 14 الى 20 
محركات السفن والقطارات من 10 الى 12 ثنائية الشوط اما الرباعية تكون من 12 الى 18 

نتابع في المساء


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (29 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه وتسلم يمينك اخوي ابو علي 2 على المعلومات الجيده ونتطلع الى المزيد


----------



## ابو علي2 (30 يونيو 2006)

اشكر الاخ بو عبدالعزيز على رفع المعنويات واتمنى له التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## صالح التميمي (30 يونيو 2006)

معلومات رائعة جدا شكرا على التفاعل


----------



## ابو علي2 (30 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نكمل شوط الضغط 
ومع صعود المكبس الى اعلى يرتفع الضغط وقبل وصول المكبس الى النقطة الميته العليا يتم ارسال الشرارة بواسطة شمعة الاحتراق spark plug يكون موعد اصدار الشرارة مهم جدا في تشغيل المحرك حيث يمكن تقديم الموعد او تأخيره حسب سرعة وحمل المحرك والحرارة وهذا الموعد يؤثر في عطاء المحرك من القدرة والعزم وكفأة الاحتراق حيث لا بد من وجود وقت كافي من اصدار الشرارة وحصول الانفجار وحيث ان حركة المكبس تكون سريعة جداً يتطلب تقديم الشرارة مع زيادة سرعة المحرك ويستخدم لذلك انظمة مختلفة في تقديم الشرارة منها ميكانيكية ومنها تعمل بالخلخلة ومنها ذات تحكم الكتروني هذا بالنسبة لمحركات البنزين 
في محرك الديزل يتم ضغط هواء فقط وتكون نسبة الانضغاط عالية بحيث ترفع درجة حرارة الهواء او الاكسجين وقبل وصول المكبس بعدة درجات من دوران عمود المرفق يتم حقن الوقود بواسطة البخاخ الذي يقوم بتدرية والوقود بشكل دقيق جداً وتحت ضغط وهنا لابد من فهم عملية الاحتراق ومتطلباتها 
حيث لإتمام اي عملية احتراق لابد من توفر ثلاث اشياء وهي تمثل مثلث يسمى بمثلث الحريق

وهي الاكسجين + الوقود + الحرارة 

وهنا في المحرك موجود الاكسجين الذي تم سحبة في شوط السحب ومتوفر لذينا الحرارة التي تولدت من رفع الضغط بواسطة المكبس والوقود قد تم حقنه بشكل رذاذ وكل هذه الاشياء في مكان واحد وزمن واحد اذا لابد من وقوع الاحتراق وينطبق هذا الكلام على جميع المحركات بنزين او ديزل 
ويواصل المكبس حركته الى اعلى نقطة وعند النزول يكون الاحتراق على اعلى ذروة له فيتم الانفجار

ويبداء شوط القدرة او الشغل بتمدد الانفجار ودفع المكبس الى اسفل الذي بدوره يلف عمود المرفق بواسط ذراع التوصيل connecting rod ونحصل على الشوط الفعال الوحيد وذلك بعد لفه كامله من لفات عمود المرفق والشوط الفعال يكون مع بداية الدورة الثانية من دورات عمود المرفق ومع نزول المكبس بقوة يصل المكبس الى اسفل عند النقطة الميته السفلى وتكون هنا نهاية شوط القدرة.

وبداية شوط العادم حيث يتحرك المكبس الى اعلى ومع بداية تحرك المكبس الى اعلى يفتح صمام العادم حيث كان مغلق طوال فترة شوط السحب والضغط والقدرة وتخرج نوتج الاحتراق والتي تتكون من عدة مكونات منها ضار وسام وهذه المكونات هي شغل المهندسين الان في التقليل منها مهما كان وذلك بتطوير وتعديل تصميم المحرك ونوعية الوقود المستخدم وذلك للتقليل من الملوثات التي تخرج من المحرك ومن هذه الملوثات نذكر 

مركبات غير ضارة مثل (النيتروجين - بخار الماء -ثاني اكسيد الكربون )
مركبات ضار مثل ( اول اكسيد الكربون CO - اكاسيد النيتروجين - الهيدروكربونات الغير محترقة HC
او المحنرقة جزئيا - اكاسيد الكبريت - وكذلك بعض المواد العالقة مثل الرصاص )

وموضع الملوثات موضع كبير جدا ويحتاج الى موضوع مستقل ليتم التفصيل فيه 

ونرجع مع حركة المكبس الذي في شوط العادم حيث فتح صمام العادم مع صعود المكبس الى اعلى وتم اخراج العادم ومع وصول المكبس الى النقطة الميته العليا يبدى صمام العادم اغلاقه لينتهي شوط العادم وتنتهي الدورة الثانية لعمود المرفق وتبداء دورة رباعية اخرى من الاشواط سحب ضغط وقدرة وعادم هذ تم في كله في سلندر واحد ومكبس واحد ماذا عن بقية السلندرات اذا كان المحرك اكثر من سلندر بالطبع سوف يتم فيها ماتم في هذه الاسطوانة ولكن بتوقيت يختلف وهذا نسميه ترتيب الاحتراق او الاشتعال وهو يتم عن طريق تصميم المحرك وحسب عدد الاسطوانات لكن اذا كان المحرك ذو اسطوانه واحدة كيف يتم تحريك المكبس في الاشواط الغير فعالة وهذه نقطة مهمه في عملية الدورة الرباعية وتفسير ذلك هو وجود الحدافة في المحرك حيث تقوم بتخزين القوة من شوط القدرة وتفريغها في الاشواط الغير فعالة عن طريق الوزن لهذا نلاحظ ان الحدافة ذات وزن في المحركات ذات الاسطوانات القليلة . وذلك لوجود زمن بين كل شوط فعال ويقل وزن الحدافة مع زيادة عدد الاسطوانات او السلندرات . بقلة الزمن بين كل شوط فعال .

نتابع في وقت اخر حيث حان وقت الغذا وشكرأ


----------

